# Порекомендуйте хорошего врача



## Владимир 32 (19 Дек 2012)

Отцу 65 , диагноз - остеохондроз и пару грыж 5 мм. в поясничном отделе


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Дек 2012)

Грыжи маленькие, остеохондроз в таком возрасте почти у каждого, из какого вы города?


----------



## Владимир 32 (20 Дек 2012)

Санкт-Петербург


----------



## vzdribadyk (21 Дек 2012)

Тут на форуме, есть квалифицированные доктора из с-петербурга, напишите им в личку, думаю они должны вам помочь...


----------

